# Moebius....The Tumbler



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic Kit and a look at the sprues:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Familiarizing myself with the instructions and printing out my reference material I will be building the turret version seen in the Dark Knight Rises.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

getting the four part seats sub-assembled, I will leave off the seat belts for right now till I get the cockpit tub assembly painted.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tumbler interior reference for lighting:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the steering column, side wall and dash assembled. They go together great:thumbsup: I may or may not light the interior but honestly the cockpit tub will require alot of planning to light consoles and interior lights, just a heads up:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cockpit tub assembled and got the front window cockpit on and the flaps. next up some lighting test for the head lights.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Overview vid:thumbsup:


----------



## JimPV (Apr 26, 2009)

Very cool - keep the pics and videos coming!


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice build of a very vehicle.keep up the good work.will pick one up soon.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Doing a little tumbler surgery!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A little window making action!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Overview of the hull conversion!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Got the front turret stop on, getting all the basic shapes on and then I will go back and sand to shape!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cutting out the rear vents on the tumbler, I will back them with styrene and add some greeblies and add a wire mesh for the vent screen.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sanded and added back the roof part I cut off and cutting down the side armor to house the turret.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank you for showing the WIPs, it is looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yes, I agree. Looking superb so far! 

Sean


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Research is about the only thing slowing me down, you spend 10 minutes on the kit and 2 hours looking at pictures!:thumbsup:

This pic shows the back of the turret but what is interesting is the lack of support brackets on the engine. all the other Tumblers have them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

One interesting thing about the variants is that they kept the articulated flaps/wings of the original bridging version. I know it is part of the 'look' of the Tumbler, but I doubt they would be very useful being on just one side and the new weight of the armament on the other side.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Doing some surgery on the gunner side fender.:thumbsup:


----------



## dino84 (Jul 20, 2008)

This sure looks like a nice kit from Moebius. Great work so far.

Scott.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

On the gunner side I found out it is more angled than straight. So instead of styrene I broke out the Monster clay and started sculpting the more angle side of the Tumbler!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Slowly the conversion continues:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

and hammering out the basic shape of the turret!:thumbsup:


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have to admit I was skeptical about how this would come together, only based on the few pics here. However, that last pic really nails it for me. It looks brilliant. I can't wait to see more.

Great job on the turret!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks! the variants are angular nightmares, had to make a styrene base, sculpt the basic shape out of monster clay and make a waste mold so I could continue with a resin blank. After the turret version I now have a starting point for the rocket version!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Some putty duty to blend the turret!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A few passes with the ol' sanding stick.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Plugging away at the Conversion! There will be a couple more updates next week and then a little break as this will be at Jerseyfest for display!:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing it finished with the urban camo scheme applied. Please put up photos after Jerseyfest for those of us who can't attend. And thanks for the WIP photos.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

You are doing a great job and what a great kit! I'll be getting mine soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Bump... Any progress to report?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes! three part conversion kit in the rubber and pics to follow!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Test fitting the conversion parts.:thumbsup:


----------



## gmaiocco (Nov 8, 2007)

Good to see a Tumbler in a larger. Looking forward to buying and building this one to add to my Batmobile collection.


----------

